# If You Like Rap......



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2008)

If you like rap check out " the game" that nigga can rap. I been playing his shit for like 2 hours now. And if you know the politics / drama in rap he really fills in alot of blanks. And damn the beats fuck yeah oh yeah and that nigga got his own blunts too!!! Garcia Vega makes em, I got a home grown honey in my hand now.slowest burning blunt you ever smoked ,I Swear by em.Hell If you don't like rap you should still go get some of these blunts.


----------



## Miracle Smoke (Mar 26, 2008)

If you like hip-hop, id stay away from mainstream.

Though he has made some good tracks.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2008)

Some people seem to personify the title "Wordsmith" Eminem "The Game" seem to be the most recent people to do so. But Honestly i just got the game discography and every track i play seems to be fire


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 26, 2008)

need to lisen to some Gang Starr, Bone thugs,bizzy bone, dead prez, slug & murs and so much more underground is realy were u wana be MOP, mobb deep west side connection alswas need oldshool bro, immortal technique, cannabis.... man the list will never end..ooo some 9th wonder......and some oldschool nas

i like rap / hip-hop that tells a story and talks about the good old day and the good of life.... not all about women,money,cars, and materialistic things....thits the thing tha you cant touch that are most important i think...but i can touch a ganji plant and thats somthing i love haha


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 26, 2008)

YouTube - Rain (produced by 9th Wonder)

let it rain

Felt if u dont know
YouTube - Woman Tonight ~ Felt (Slug and Murs)
​


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 27, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> need to lisen to some Gang Starr, Bone thugs,bizzy bone, dead prez, slug & murs and so much more underground is realy were u wana be MOP, mobb deep west side connection alswas need oldshool bro, immortal technique, cannabis.... man the list will never end..ooo some 9th wonder......and some oldschool nas
> 
> i like rap / hip-hop that tells a story and talks about the good old day and the good of life.... not all about women,money,cars, and materialistic things....thits the thing tha you cant touch that are most important i think...but i can touch a ganji plant and thats somthing i love haha


hazy if you feel like hearing real hip hop these days you need to check the underground scene, i always listened to the old skool tracks, fuck mainstream money hoes and cars, i grew up on the artists u listed, thats why i started flowing, and not once have i ever dropped a rhyme talkin bout how great i am, i wont even work with cats who do...(unless they're paying customers at the studio...then i kinda have too) i positioned myself with more political real life tracks and tried to get a message thru, unfortunately most cats think money is god, thats why songs like "my lip gloss is poppin" and "super man" are big hits these days....good to see some people still have good taste though


----------



## Miracle Smoke (Mar 27, 2008)

YouTube - Gangs starr- The Rep grows bigger


----------



## pako2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

Real rap is gone....Old school died and new fucking school is here.If i dance with my group break dance couple years ago dance was old school now you see new school everywhere.50 cent fucking moneky or lil john or the new school.Where is my Old school.Music of this century is shame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pako2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

YouTube - Old School Rap - All Stars on Arsenio Hall Show


----------



## AphexTwin (Mar 27, 2008)

People don't listen to enough Big L. He's the best rapper to have ever lived, better than Biggie and 2pac but no-one ever talks about him. Get some of his songs and when your on you own and high listen to the shit he comes out with. You won't really appreciate it in a room with people talking etc but when you can actually hear what he's saying he's the best. No political or deep shit just playing with words, does anyone listen to him?

My favourite Game line is from the song "I Never Snitch":
I promise to never snitch, like some of my homies
G-Rock, B-Mase, and O.G. Tony
Before I have the police run in ya house
I kiss my son on the cheek and put the gun in my mouth.

He's ok but not at the top.


----------



## wdldtoker (Mar 27, 2008)

eazy-e is the shit!!


----------



## pako2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

New school je shit and new school dance is shit!Around USA and Canada people dancing like moneky!!!


----------



## mrskitz (Mar 27, 2008)

i only listen to pac mainly,,he did it all,always kept it hiphop,always spoke the truth and was highly intelligent,,
but i also listen to blaq poet,gangstarr,pun,bigL and cormega,the game can rap,the only thing about the game is his credibility,at times his actions and words make him look fake,,,i heard a hot game song on xclusivetrax.com - exclusive hip hop music, hip hop songs, hip hop mp3s, rap songs, remixes and freestyles under one hip hop web site. featuring crookid i,,it was hot,,mobb deep are wack,there always getting robbed and beat up,plus there stuff is dum and nothing new and original,mobb deep were cool with pun,big pun hated 50cent,(he dissed him on his yeah baby album on "my turn",near the end of the song) and now mobb deep are rolling with 50,(traitors),,talking about beef,all this papoose,fat joe stuff is nonsense,duno who to believe,,,most rap or hiphop nowadays is a joke,,,peace


----------



## jackonthebox (Mar 27, 2008)

MF Doom
Madlib/Quasimoto
Edan

my favs.


----------



## Miracle Smoke (Mar 27, 2008)

Big L iz the shit, but i don't like the concepts of best rappers, regardless of who they are, 
each and every one contribute to the great genre of hip-hop which is what makes
it beautiful.

MF doom is eccentric, i like him, but his shit is very abstract.

Though albeit he doesn't expect everyone to understand what he is saying.


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 27, 2008)

Dude BIG L was the shit man haha "who's on the mic" was the shit i hope he RIP

YouTube - Biggie Smalls - Who's On The Microphone


----------



## DND (Mar 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> If you like rap check out " the game" that nigga can rap. I been playing his shit for like 2 hours now. And if you know the politics / drama in rap he really fills in alot of blanks. And damn the beats fuck yeah oh yeah and that nigga got his own blunts too!!! Garcia Vega makes em, I got a home grown honey in my hand now.slowest burning blunt you ever smoked ,I Swear by em.Hell If you don't like rap you should still go get some of these blunts.


How can you take someone who was a male stripper and a dating show participant (Change of Heart) be taken seriously? BTW, the girl rejected him on that show, lol. Yes he can "rap" which is ok, but when I know someone is a phony and rapping about stuff he never experienced...it ruins it for me. 

50, Dre and Em signed him because they knew his "image" would sell records. They didn't give a shit if he was real or not which is what's wrong with mainstream rap. If you have the right image and are marketable, you can rap about dog shit and people will buy it. I'll check out the records and I'll probably like them as long as the beat is nice and the rap is on point, but after a few plays now and then I will forget about it. No substance like NAS, Big, Dead Prez, Pac. Just my opinion.


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 27, 2008)

AphexTwin said:


> People don't listen to enough Big L. He's the best rapper to have ever lived, better than Biggie and 2pac but no-one ever talks about him. Get some of his songs and when your on you own and high listen to the shit he comes out with. You won't really appreciate it in a room with people talking etc but when you can actually hear what he's saying he's the best. No political or deep shit just playing with words, does anyone listen to him?
> 
> My favourite Game line is from the song "I Never Snitch":
> I promise to never snitch, like some of my homies
> ...


unfortunately most cats who listen to rap, don't listen to lyrics anymore, they want catchy flows that aint sayin shit, intellectual hip hop makes people feel stupid, because they are....i always listen to lyrics and yea Big L is sick, 2pac is given way too much credit i think, biggie was sick but same as pac, they became "Legends" after they died, they both had good messages but i wouldn't say they were my inspiration, the first album i bought myself was warren G regulate....then started picking up bone thugs, then i picked up pac and biggie, the problem with rap...is it's rap...not hip hop, hip hop was telling stories, talking bout real shit, even pac and biggie talked about expensive liquor, and cars, and bitches all that shit that's so overplayed these days, pac was not the originator of story telling though he did have a strong grip on it, listen to real old skool tracks, listen to Nate dogg before he sang hooks, listen to cannabis and Wu, Lost boyz, Dead Prez...the list goes on and on, there are so many dope emcees, and the richest and/or dead ones are the first people give credit to for "starting this shit" don't follow the hype.

that said R.I.P. Big L, B.I.G., Pac, Freaky Tah, Easy E, Jam Master J, Big Pun


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 27, 2008)

Ive mentioned Big L and D.I.T.C many times Flamboyant was a classic..My label and sisiter label are dropping the new Cannibus and K-solo cds later this year too so you classic hip hoppers will love solos new shit.He rips DMX again as always and Cannibus well this cd will be his best since Jack The Rapper. I been trying to get the Hit Squad to forget the beef and do a new cd but not looking good as Parrish still bein a dick lol MF Doom hes on one of our upcoming cds too.Got some tracks with Del the funky Homosapien,Redman,Dj Honda,Fat Joe,Snoop,Smiff n Wesson aka The Coco Brovahs,some JUICE, Profound, Das,Eric Sermon,Masta Ace,I got alot of gems coming up on new projects Im putting out in next 24 months.


----------



## Miracle Smoke (Mar 27, 2008)

I can't wait for the next jedi mind tricks album, jus allah is back.


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 28, 2008)

> Cannibus well this cd will be his best since Jack The Rapper.


erm...album was called "rip the jacker" lol, but if it's gonna be as good as that ima need to get my hands on it, what label are you representing anyway? i thought He was strictly out of his own pockets for now, but i suppose things do change, when money is involved. let me know-


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 28, 2008)

Im not gonna say my exact label but the release of the cd will come under the wastemanagment side of the company..He signed last year under K-solo directly .. Welcome to Waste Management Records INC has some of the info oh and Jack the rapper was a mix underground cd he did where he did a bunch of freestyles over others tracks some of his best stuff was on it. Jack the ripper was an actual major label release


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 28, 2008)

Stormfront said:


> unfortunately most cats who listen to rap, don't listen to lyrics anymore, they want catchy flows that aint sayin shit, intellectual hip hop makes people feel stupid, because they are....i always listen to lyrics and yea Big L is sick, 2pac is given way too much credit i think, biggie was sick but same as pac, they became "Legends" after they died, they both had good messages but i wouldn't say they were my inspiration, the first album i bought myself was warren G regulate....then started picking up bone thugs, then i picked up pac and biggie, the problem with rap...is it's rap...not hip hop, hip hop was telling stories, talking bout real shit, even pac and biggie talked about expensive liquor, and cars, and bitches all that shit that's so overplayed these days, pac was not the originator of story telling though he did have a strong grip on it, listen to real old skool tracks, listen to Nate dogg before he sang hooks, listen to cannabis and Wu, Lost boyz, Dead Prez...the list goes on and on, there are so many dope emcees, and the richest and/or dead ones are the first people give credit to for "starting this shit" don't follow the hype.
> 
> that said R.I.P. Big L, B.I.G., Pac, Freaky Tah, Easy E, Jam Master J, Big Pun


WoW man i could not say it better myself man congatz 

Cannabis, Wu-Tang, lost boyz, dead prez - watch when they die they will get huge as well they are great lyricist but when they diethey will get bigger i put my money on it ... Free B.O.N.E cant wait for the BONE crew to get back and make sick ass records ...just wish bizzy was not as much of a alcoholic as he is. but shit he still can rap haha


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 28, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Im not gonna say my exact label but the release of the cd will come under the wastemanagment side of the company..He signed last year under K-solo directly .. Welcome to Waste Management Records INC has some of the info oh and Jack the rapper was a mix underground cd he did where he did a bunch of freestyles over others tracks some of his best stuff was on it. Jack the ripper was an actual major label release


forgive my stupidity, i never heard of it, probably didnt get released around here, or it might be cuz i don't watch tv or listen to the radio anymore, im so tired of the bullshit they play, i feel stupid whenever i here souljah boy....see im even spelling wrong...(hear)

gotta check out the new material hope it's as dope as you say it will be


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 28, 2008)

BONE is funny that just dropped a new cd few months ago they have just fallen off trhe map the last 3 cds and after getting dropped from thier major label are trying to come back indie but I think thier time has come and gone like most of the groups who copied Twista's style of speed rap


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 28, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> WoW man i could not say it better myself man congatz
> 
> Cannabis, Wu-Tang, lost boyz, dead prez - watch when they die they will get huge as well they are great lyricist but when they diethey will get bigger i put my money on it ... Free B.O.N.E cant wait for the BONE crew to get back and make sick ass records ...just wish bizzy was not as much of a alcoholic as he is. but shit he still can rap haha


actually freaky Tah was Lost boyz, but they fell apart when he got killed, they didnt have much of a drive any more, i know mr. cheeks dropped a solo album at some point and maybe another one of them did too, i wish they'd stuck around rippin shit up...i forgot to mention the beatnuts too, another of my faves.... so sick


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 28, 2008)

You can take a quick look at solo's myspace page and thier is a little mix with solo,cannibus andd akon on his myspace page hold on Ill post trhe link for ya

MySpace.com - K-Solo aka Letterman - CENTRAL ISLIP, New York - Hip Hop - www.myspace.com/ksolowarrior yeah the mix cd if your not in the underground dj circle you probably didnt get a promo cd as it wasnt sold just used to keep buzz going.


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 28, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> BONE is funny that just dropped a new cd few months ago they have just fallen off trhe map the last 3 cds and after getting dropped from thier major label are trying to come back indie but I think thier time has come and gone like most of the groups who copied Twista's style of speed rap


am i being stupid again...twista copied them i believe...bone has been around since 1993 i don't consider twista as old as bone by far...also im faster than twista....and more understandable lol


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 28, 2008)

Am pretty sure Bone came before Twister but i might be wrong but i think shits going to start rolling when wishbone gets out of jail in 2010. but when thye get together i think bizzy will come to and do a tour or somthing hopefully


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 28, 2008)

Mr Cheeks did 3 solo cds and they have kicked around a few times doing a new group cd but I doubt it gets done. We started a new Jodeci cd few years back by a certain member cant kick his crack habit and itll never be release even though the 6 finished songs were heat


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 28, 2008)

that track is sick bro, cant wait to get it

hazy when wish is back shit's gonna be sick bone thugs been in my top since i was a lil kid got my flow from them... my inspiration....and warren G laid back and quick with a twist of political dead prez...love that shit it's shaped my life


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 28, 2008)

Twista started in 1984 and had his first indie release in 87.Im from Chi so been following his stuff for years.He was the originator if speed rap but if you follow it back further then he actually grew up listing to Fast Eddie who was the true originator of speed music but was house. Then if you get more technical in the time line 3-6 mafia did it second back in 89 with the release of Flesh n Bone indie whne the group still had skinny pimp and gangsta Boo and crunchy blk


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 28, 2008)

And if you follow it on a side not you even had Triple Drakness who did the speed rap before bone to back since 1990.Bone I give it to as the first to harmonize the speed ryhms but they were at the back end of the speed stuff after it was well established as they are too young to be from the begining


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 28, 2008)

haha fast eddie, glad you know ya shit not many people do, didnt know twista was that far back, i like his tracks but it's not really my style, at least the newer tracks arent, i like underground/political/real life/story telling tracks most of what i've heard by twista is glorious lifestyle rap...though i haven't heard any of his old stuff so i dunno where he came from in the beginning...no judging by me, you've proved me wrong twice already lol

EDIT: giving me a whole history lesson, ima hafta check this out...i knew bout fast eddie, gotta hear the others


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 28, 2008)

Back in the days Twista would be down at Georges Music room just freestyle slaying cats with his speed shit ewhich is known here in Ch as the west side twist.Anyone from the westside does that kinda delivery.Then you have a varition that Crucial Conflict did thats that old hood shit thats not really what chicago hip hop is.The real hip hop cats are more like Common, NOID,Lupe Fiasco, JUICE, Profiund,Mass Hysteria,Qualo


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 28, 2008)

His tracks changed now that he is with bad boy and had a falling out with the legendary Traxster about 8 years ago over money and ownership of Wicked Entertainment
lol gotta remmebr I been down for hip hop since 1975 and live it everyday


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 28, 2008)

I remember back in like 83,84,85 cardboard at the parks or the laundry mats breakin to break beats and taggin any wall or bus that would stop at a light.Im from the generation when turntables,scratches, and lyrics with metaphors and similies reigned supreme.Hangin at the rocky with 4 wheel roller skates and a turntable was from your momz stero rack lol.Stealing power from street light poles and using house speakers in your trunk to bump lol Am I old now only 32


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 28, 2008)

aiight well since you are quite knowledgeable in the hip hop world, i'm interested in who your favorite artists are? always good to hear from others in the community, i try to learn all i can, cant lie and say i know everything, I'm an emcee and a producer, eclectic when it comes to music, i follow the hip hop scene through about 10 different countries maybe more, never really counted, its such a huge following though i like knowing what othe hip hop heads think bout, maybe get myself new ideas, imitation is suicide in the music industry, i want to make sure im still original lol


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 28, 2008)

Actually i forgot the first 3-6 mafi release was called Faces of Death after the movie..


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 28, 2008)

hmmm Ill stay in the US and just name some people I like...Chapter13, JUICE,Super Nat,Poverty,Profound,Ali Vegas,Oktober,MF Doom,Cunnilynguist,Rec Center,Ang-13, if we go up a notch from deep underground I like Lupe Fiasco,Twalib, Rakim, Krs,Masta Ace, Punchline and Wordsworth,..Canada has a ton of undergound shit too. We did a few shows last year up there and germany is wild with hip hop too


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 28, 2008)

hell no im at 24, you got a couple years on me, but i was out bombin walls anytime i could hittin trains, chillin with DJ's flowing on the corners, we used to take the free power for moms speakers on the steps...

im still all about original hip hop, My "crew" is an emcee(me) a dj, and occasional drummers guitarists and bassists, we both produce, i tag, he used to break, all vinyl scratching no digi tables, no courvasier no beamer, nothing but truth, there's still a lot of classic hip hop heads in my area, so we find a little respect from the old skool cats round here.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 28, 2008)

Kardnial Offishal was good til he got signed but his major debut was just soo soo


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 28, 2008)

YouTube - Fast Eddie - Acid Thunder (198

dude that was the year i was born bro but i fucking like it haha


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 28, 2008)

I know we one of the last few labels who still cut vinyl singles since we get mopst of our first love from college stations and live Djs who still spin vinyl. I hate the cd spinners you loose that great crisp needle static and the live mix action that 2 techniques have.We have one group thats 9 emcees and 1 Dj and then bunch of solo releases coming from them.I remember the first cd I put out for the first artists how pumped we were to sell 500o units locally and then I got us distribution then that turned into distribution in 14 countries and we were so geeked then going on mini tours with solo and Dj Honda or Green Lantern to japan and germany and England still geeks me up when we get to touring. I dont really get to excited about doing clube shows to much anymoree aftert doing them for dozen plus years lol


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 28, 2008)

yea Germany is serious, i know an arabic cat called massiv who is out there, he's pretty sick, if you ever get a chance check out my boy Omarz rippin it up big in Lebanon denied a visa twice to come study music in the US but still tryin he's raw MySpace.com - O-Marz(Kobra-Kai!) - Boggie-Down-Beirut/Killa-Cairo! - Hip Hop / Rap - www.myspace.com/contraenterprize nobody really can touch his flow, i never really heard anything like it before but a whole diff atmosphere war torn real struggle

some cats called Outlandish, they dropped a dope album called bread and barrels of water, real crazy tracks on the mellow shit, i got some projects right now with some cats in Kosovo, Lebanon, and Azerbaijan I might not be so well known but i'm doing it my own way i dont really care for the fame aspect though i'd like to do this as my career and live off it.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 28, 2008)

lol you found fast eddie lol brings back memories.I hated house music so much but as it developed into more hip hop you had to know it lol1988 was a fun year I remember it pretty good.Music chnaged aftewr 91 though and has been going down hill since for the most part. I cant even turn radio on or that sattalite radio garbage even


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 28, 2008)

i feel ya i want to get away from the club scene and get back in front of crowds on stages, i got a chance to freestyle in front of about 500 people when i was in Spain and it had me lifted, im sure it's nothing to what you've seen but it still had me hyped


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 28, 2008)

me and my boy have the saying everytime we meet up "95 down" nothing good since, like i said i don't listen to the radio anymore, its all garbage


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah its hard and takes time.We have dicked around so many times with Universal and Colombia but they want to much of the control.The money is good but they dont even let you make the album they wanna dictate your producers and the writing its just not what we wanna give up so we do it indie. Like my partner solo he had all gold records with Atlantic and signed with Death Row but Suge was a motha fucker and when Dre left everything was put backing Snoop but snoop is cool but Suge wanted to say your gonna do this or we ll put your teeth in a dish for your mom so solo just sat quietly til he got out the contract and is doing it on his own terms now The funniest cat for real to kick it with is solos bro Reggie aka Redman I swear to god he dont stop crackin jokes.You saw that shitty house on cribs the duplex that just a crash pad for his buddies he grew up at.The door bell is gone the fuckin door falls off when you go in and people always laid out.Everytime hes out this way its like I cant wait to go smoke with him and roll lol


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 28, 2008)

shit 500 people in spain is like 10000 in the US those other countries starve for this music and are like it was back in the early 90s they get nuts.We going keep my fingers crossed over for cannibus cup and gonna do some shows and I get real bervous when we go over its like starting all over and Im not even the emcee Im the guy who runs the company and puts it together but I do my walk outs and intro cats and I feel like I did something for real lol


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 28, 2008)

Well its been fun talkin music with ya and Ill go check the sounds out tomarrow but Imma go lay down gotta be up in about 5 hours for the day lol.Keep grindin and reppin hip hop the real hip hop peace


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 28, 2008)

thas dope, i used to live in jersey we had spots like that, bu most of the cats we used to kick it with never got outta that shit, we used to laugh smoke, and rhyme, now all they do is sit and wait for shit to fall into their hands, like everyone else in the game no one wants to work for it anymore, it kills me, all the dope emcees i grew up with are either dead in jail or burnt out, i guess im just lucky i never gave up on it, im not the dopest cat to spit a verse but im good, and i got faith ima put it to good use.


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 28, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Well its been fun talkin music with ya and Ill go check the sounds out tomarrow but Imma go lay down gotta be up in about 5 hours for the day lol.Keep grindin and reppin hip hop the real hip hop peace


no doubt be easy man good talkin to someone who knows the material, i got 5 hours too lol peace


----------



## unknown1one (Mar 28, 2008)

People have no idea what "RAP" is...It's all about EMCEES and lyricists...example; Talib Kweli, Mos Def, Lupe Fiasco, Immortal Technique...these are people who can "RAP"...not all that commercial garbage...take hip hop back to its pure identity


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 28, 2008)

Immortal technique is a bad ass Mexican mother fucker haha


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 28, 2008)

YouTube - TELL THE TRUTH - Mos Def - Immortal Technique - Eminem


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 29, 2008)

isnt immmortal technique peruvian? i thought that anyways....you should check out hassan salaam 

dropped some crazy political shit

this is my fav song by immortal tho
YouTube - Dance With The Devil - Immortal Technique


----------



## Hem (Mar 29, 2008)

i listen to too short bone thugs kmk gorilla zoe 3 6 mafia tech 9 brother lynch hung they all got some tight ass songs trust me i got alot more but to lazy to type all of them its 2 :30 in the morning right now


----------



## unknown1one (Mar 29, 2008)

immortal technique ain't mexican...hes peruvian with african roots


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 29, 2008)

Realy ?? damn i feel stupid haha my bad


----------



## unknown1one (Mar 30, 2008)

It's o.k. ...sometimes latin countries can get mixed up here and there...mainly because nearly half are mixed...with either white(spanish), native, black...not everyone fits that category but you get what i mean


----------



## Ryhet (Apr 1, 2008)

Listen the Akkezdet Phiai this is the best Hungarian underground hiphop.
MySpace.com - Akkezdet Phiai - Budapest, HU - Hip Hop / Rap - www.myspace.com/akkezdetphiai
w w w . W a c u u m A i r s . c o m
check it!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 1, 2008)

Small correction unknown you named a bunch of emcees not rappers big difference.Now the perosn who name too short 25, brother lynch those are rappers they dont have any emcee skills they just rap about kid stuff and material items purely materiaist and low level ability.I know it was aslip up calling them emcees rappers lol


----------



## Stormfront (Apr 1, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Small correction unknown you named a bunch of emcees not rappers big difference.Now the perosn who name too short 25, brother lynch those are rappers they dont have any emcee skills they just rap about kid stuff and material items purely materiaist and low level ability.I know it was aslip up calling them emcees rappers lol


lol...emcees have something to say, rappers just talk shit


----------



## badman2424 (Apr 1, 2008)

what happened to good rap like above the law,or kokane,brother lynch, thats real shit!


----------



## DWR (Apr 1, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> If you like rap check out " the game" that nigga can rap. I been playing his shit for like 2 hours now. And if you know the politics / drama in rap he really fills in alot of blanks. And damn the beats fuck yeah oh yeah and that nigga got his own blunts too!!! Garcia Vega makes em, I got a home grown honey in my hand now.slowest burning blunt you ever smoked ,I Swear by em.Hell If you don't like rap you should still go get some of these blunts.


was the end a rap ? because in the end I just'd rap'd that shit in my head.... ^^

rofl...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2008)

not trying to rap no, just inspired to share. Almost bumms me out that my most visited/ posted thread is this one.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 4, 2008)

bad those are rappers and not that good of ones at that. They still make music Above the law not so much think col 187um or whatever got killed..Heres a great emcee 
MySpaceTV Videos: PAUL BROGAN - FINAL FOUR RAP by PAUL BROGAN


----------



## Stormfront (Apr 5, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> bad those are rappers and not that good of ones at that. They still make music Above the law not so much think col 187um or whatever got killed..Heres a great emcee
> MySpaceTV Videos: PAUL BROGAN - FINAL FOUR RAP by PAUL BROGAN



lol that video cracks me up....i'm tired of rap, not enough emcees to carry the torch...though in mainstream, i think chamillionaire has a good flow base, political with a touch of street, actually saying something intelligent instead of the usual look at me bullshit, maybe i'm biased cuz the first track on ultimate victory was my style, puttin a news report into a track....but maybe im smart...who knows, im definitely stoned though so yea


----------



## blitz (Apr 12, 2008)

Stormfront said:


> unfortunately most cats who listen to rap, don't listen to lyrics anymore, they want catchy flows that aint sayin shit, intellectual hip hop makes people feel stupid, because they are....i always listen to lyrics and yea Big L is sick, 2pac is given way too much credit i think, biggie was sick but same as pac, they became "Legends" after they died, they both had good messages but i wouldn't say they were my inspiration, the first album i bought myself was warren G regulate....then started picking up bone thugs, then i picked up pac and biggie, the problem with rap...is it's rap...not hip hop, hip hop was telling stories, talking bout real shit, even pac and biggie talked about expensive liquor, and cars, and bitches all that shit that's so overplayed these days, pac was not the originator of story telling though he did have a strong grip on it, listen to real old skool tracks, listen to Nate dogg before he sang hooks, listen to cannabis and Wu, Lost boyz, Dead Prez...the list goes on and on, there are so many dope emcees, and the richest and/or dead ones are the first people give credit to for "starting this shit" don't follow the hype.
> 
> that said R.I.P. Big L, B.I.G., Pac, Freaky Tah, Easy E, Jam Master J, Big Pun


yeah i definitely agree re: tupac and biggie- they're pretty fucking good but way overrated. so far as east coast goes, nas and wu-tang easily top biggie


----------



## blitz (Apr 12, 2008)

badman2424 said:


> what happened to good rap like above the law,or kokane,brother lynch, thats real shit!


holy shit, you listen to above the law. totally underrated... black superman- g-funk classic


----------



## AphexTwin (Apr 13, 2008)

blitz said:


> yeah i definitely agree re: tupac and biggie- they're pretty fucking good but way overrated. so far as east coast goes, nas and wu-tang easily top biggie


I think Biggie is only second to Big L. Lyrically I think those two were the best, they could play with words so well. They were both funny as well. Their raps weren't too serious, that's more the kind of stuff I'd listen to. Nas is good at certain times but he's not that consistent. His first album was very good but he's found it hard to match it.


----------



## blitz (Apr 13, 2008)

Ya you're absolute right re: Nas... Illmatic is one of the best ever, but his other stuff isn't as good. Tracks here and there (some from It Was Written, couple other albums) are good, but nothing consistent.

In terms of flow I actually like the serious stuff (GZA, Public Enemy) UNLESS it's Dr. Dre or something. I definitely appreciate silly stuff if it's just totally over the top (the chronic, paul's boutique, nate dogg is so G he doesn't even rap he just sings


----------



## WiZ Kid (Apr 14, 2008)

I dunno who has been mentioned but i've never listened to anything except underground rap. My favorites are:

Atmosphere
2 Pac
Biggie
Jedi Mind Tricks
Wiz Khalifa
Big L
Immortal Technique
Tech N9ne
Styles P
J.R. Writer (Or anyone from Dipset IMO)
Saigon

And ya I like The Game even though he has gone a lil more mainstream. Oh and I did read the post about game blunts. Garcia Vega jus happened to name they that not cause of him.

Anyways keep on smokin those L's


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 16, 2008)

Wiz kid i lisen to all u named just there and more atmosphere do u mean him as a producer or like Felt -murs,slug,and atmosphere 

here is some old flava for u sumps haha

YouTube - Grandmaster Flash & The furious Five - "New York" - 1983
YouTube - Grandmaster Flash - White Lines
YouTube - Marley Marl - Droppin' Science
YouTube - Kool G Rap - Brother On The Run
one my favorite 
YouTube - Nas presents The Firm - Affirmative Action

cant for get the classic
YouTube - Kurtis Blow - Basketball 1984


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 16, 2008)

you listen to it all except underground wow your missing the only good music then just bubble gum radio music.Dont we all miss company flow why they have to break up lol New Del the Funky Homosapien is hot to def.I had got an early copy and its live


----------



## DWR (Apr 16, 2008)

^^ diabolic, pharoahe monch, Supernatural, Beatnuts, Stat quo, royce da 5'9 and loads more are way better than game ^^

just because someone made him big, who cares..... ^^ rofl, to be honest thats one ugly guy ^^


----------



## DWR (Apr 16, 2008)

Swizz beats, dj premier, Dj ketchup ^^ !!!!


----------



## WiZ Kid (Apr 16, 2008)

That's all rap i've been listening to for years, way back when it was real underground. Now some of the artists are just exploding because of their talent. I listen to other underground I was just naming off my favorites


----------



## skippy pb (Apr 16, 2008)

2pac, CanIbus, Jurassic 5


----------



## Miracle Smoke (Apr 16, 2008)

YouTube - Cormega - Beautiful Mind

Cormega anyone!?


----------



## DWR (Apr 16, 2008)

Aight Canibus is real good  Used to listen to him 4 years ago ^^

while going to IT School ^^


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm all about old shit and underground shit, most mainstream shit sucks. Especially the stuff thats mainstream now. When it comes to rap I'm all about Three 6 Mafia, the older the better for them, Project Pat, Lord Infamous, Lil Wyte, Pretty much anyone in the Swishahouse scene, Dr. Dre, Deltron 3030 (aka Del tha Funkee Homosapian), Wu Tang Clan, Method Man, Redman, Old Dirty Bastard, some NAS, UGK, A Tribe Called Quest, Cypress Hill, The rap from KottonMouth Kings, Geto Boys has some good shit, Bone Thugs N Harmony, B.I.G., 2Pac, Mobb Depp, Big L, Eminem is good but his rare old ass shit, way before he got popular is by far the best, Tech N9NE, Immortal Technique, Sticky Fingas, Yukmouth (spelling), Older Snoop, Older Ludacris, Lil Wayne...........Cant think about more at the moment. But thats mainly what I listen to if I'm listening to rap.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 16, 2008)

I cant listen to rap just hip hop especially underground indies which are the best emcees.Ya like Cannibus do ya we dropping his new album this year so be watching for it.Also a new K-solo cd this year too if he doesnt mess around and keeps to the dates we set lol.He;s still my partner though lol Love classic Cormega before the Firm Flop


----------



## DND (Apr 16, 2008)

WiZ Kid said:


> I dunno who has been mentioned but i've never listened to anything except underground rap. My favorites are:
> 
> Atmosphere
> 2 Pac
> ...


No NAS? NAS is one of the G.O.A.T's IMO.


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 18, 2008)

DND said:


> No NAS? NAS is one of the G.O.A.T's IMO.


true am lisening to got ur self a gun right now..


----------

